# IE6SP1 released



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got a notification that Service Pack 1 is now available for Internet Explorer 6. Will download it from work and try it out.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Downloaded it on a test machine, will let you know if it works. If you never hear from me again, it was very bad


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I've downloaded IE's Service Pack 1, and all is fine here so far.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Bin there, done dat.

It's a big honking download. 

So far, so good. :crossing fingers:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

is this included in the XP Service pack


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The IE 6 service pack is NOT included in the Win XP service pack so you have to do them separately. 

I just downloaded and installed both the IE 6 service pack and the Win XP service pack (feeling brave today). Both seem to work fine so far. Windows seems to be a little more zippy but not much.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I downloaded it was not that big---at least not on broadband. But everything seems the same. No detectable difference.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

The IE6.0 SP1 IS definitely INCLUDED in the WIndowsXP SP1.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That explains no difference and the lack of a cite in Windows Update.


----------

